# silentaire 20a compressors



## Bernardo (Jul 1, 2015)

It looks like I might be getting my hands on a silentaire a 20. Anyone ever used these compressor. Just curious for know about it.


----------



## debrartin (Mar 19, 2015)

Bernardo said:


> It looks like I might be getting my hands on a silentaire a 20. Anyone ever used these compressor. Just curious for know about it.


 It might be easier to get your hands on silentaire 20a compressors, although I would personally just buy a silentaire 20a compressors about US $499. It quiet good and silent easy to use.


----------

